# (Urgent )Planning to buy panasonic DMC fz150.



## pinga123 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi guys i have decided my mind on buying feature rich panasonic DMC fz150 .

However i would like to know best shop to buy it from .
Flipcart is selling it at whopping 24500 and a local dealer is giving it @23499.00.(Both giving same free goodies) .
I prefer COD or face to face dealing.

Suggest me good source where i can get this more cheaper than above mentioned.
Location : Mumbai


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 8, 2012)

if u want cheaper then local shop is better option. today's flipkart price tag is Rs. 24240 for panasonic DMC fz150.
btw in mumbai where?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 8, 2012)

Try Zoomin.com. I bought mine for for 21.5k a few months back.


----------



## nac (Jun 8, 2012)

PANASONIC FZ150 (Black) Camera : 0%EMI at Rs.3866 + Cash on Delivery | eBay

The seller is also from Mumbai. You may go in person and buy. If you are buying online you have to pay Octroi as you're from Maharashtra. Since this seller is also from Maharashtra octroi may not be applicable but confirm this before placing order. If you're buying from a seller who is not in Maharashtra sure you have to pay octroi.


----------



## pinga123 (Jun 8, 2012)

nac said:


> PANASONIC FZ150 (Black) Camera : 0%EMI at Rs.3866 + Cash on Delivery | eBay
> 
> The seller is also from Mumbai. You may go in person and buy. If you are buying online you have to pay Octroi as you're from Maharashtra. Since this seller is also from Maharashtra octroi may not be applicable but confirm this before placing order. If you're buying from a seller who is not in Maharashtra sure you have to pay octroi.


^^Not interested in EMI. I m from Andheri.How can i get the Seller contact details . I dont have ebay account.



hirenjp said:


> if u want cheaper then local shop is better option. today's flipkart price tag is Rs. 24240 for panasonic DMC fz150.
> btw in mumbai where?


Andheri


----------



## nac (Jun 8, 2012)

^ The seller also offers COD.

ZoomIn
Byculla, Mumbai-27
022-30942600

If you go in person, you may get a better deal than online.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 8, 2012)

Ezone is the best for you as they are selling electronic items at cheapest rate.


----------



## pinga123 (Jun 8, 2012)

So far i have got 22300 from zoomin Byculla Let me check Ezone prices .


----------



## sandynator (Jun 8, 2012)

Just Go to D N Road, Fort , Mumbai . There are many camera dealers. Handle all camera & strike a better deal from them


----------

